# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de piña Golden

## thor331

A todos los interesados, nuestra empresa dispone de semilla de piña Golden. Contamos con semilla todo el año. Mas de 60 Has sembradas en Tingo María. 
Héctor Romero
RPC 987707830 hectorromero@agricolacampdorado.comTemas similares: piña GOLDEN exportacion Artículo: Apuestan por cultivo de piña Golden, Samba y Caribeña en Ocobamba Vendo Piña Golden VENTA DE PIÑA GOLDEN!!! Compro piña hawaiana, golden y cayena

----------

noruska

----------


## thor331

Estimados actualizamos nuestros datos para cualquier requerimiento de semilla de piña Golden.  Nuestros campos estan en Tingo Maria. 
Hector Romero Cossio
FRUTOS FRESCOS DEL PERU SAC hromero@frutosfrescosdelperu.com
telefonos 3251191
celular 940213194

----------


## limp21

precio

----------

